# Talcum powder dangers?



## BrianWolfe (Feb 4, 2010)

I have heard conflicting messages about using talc which brings up the question: If it contains asbestos and is dangerous to breath why are we putting copious amount of Johnson's Baby Powder on our infant's behinds? Some have said the talc in baby powder is so refined that there is no asbestos and no danger from breathing. I have been using it as a mold release for vacuum forming since 1981. I have asthma and have never had any asthma attacks induced by using baby powder. Does anyone have any definitive information?


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a link to an article from the American Cancer Society:
ACS :: Talcum Powder and Cancer

It says that all talc powder manufactured after (1973?) was required to be asbestos free. Research has shown this asbestos-less talc to cause cause cancer in some rodent species, but not others. There has been some evidence to suggest that it may cause ovarian cancer, but this could be linked to the way in which it was used. "A prospective study (considered to generally be the most informative) published in 2000 found no effect on ovarian cancer overall but a 40% increase risk in one type – invasive serous cancers." There is no evidence suggesting an increased lung cancer risk. "Until additional information is available about the safety of talc use, people who use powder may wish to consider avoiding these products or substituting cornstarch-based powders that contain no talc. There is no evidence at present linking cornstarch powders with any form of cancer."


----------



## photoatdv (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay... I did some quick googling and stopped because I found about a million pages about people EATING baby powder. This is kind of scary... really scary. Google Baby powder dangerous or something if you feel like getting creeped out. I mean really... baby poweder isn't food... that's just scary.


----------



## Van (Feb 4, 2010)

I use talcum Powder as a release agent for Vaccu-form as well. I do not, however use it in SPFX or in any way in which large quantities are going to be suspended in the atmosphere and run the risk of inhalation.


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 4, 2010)

Any ultra-fine powder in the right concentration in air is incredibly explosive. Think grain silo or Mythbuster's coffee creamer cannon.

(Not exactly on-topic, I know, but I felt it worth mentioning.)


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 4, 2010)

FYI, Talcum has been known to be harmful for many years. Most baby powders switched to being made from corn starch LONG ago. 
Something about babies inhaling carcinogens isn't very popular with Moms.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 5, 2010)

Does that mean Johnson's Baby Powder has no talc?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 5, 2010)

From MSDS for Johnson's Baby Powder:


> Ingredient Name: TALC (CONTAINING NO ASBESTOS)


----------



## jwl868 (Feb 5, 2010)

A few NIOSH (National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health) references. 

NIOSH Document: Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards: Talc (containing no asbestos and less than 1% quartz) | CDC/NIOSH
Toxicologic Review of Selected Chemicals - 260
Documentation for Immediately Dangerous to Life or Health Concentrations (IDLHs) - 14807966

NIOSH Home:
CDC - The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH)

Joe


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your helpful responses. According to the MSDS it is not a known carcinogen, it contains no asbestos and is safe in the small quantities we use for vacuum forming. That is all good to know.


----------

